# Correct headset for 1.5" straight to 1 1/8" straight steerer?



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

I intend to eventually get the Manitou Tower Pro 100m QR9mm at this link: Newegg.com - Manitou Tower Pro 29" 100mm White QR
and obviously need a new headset to install this as I have a 1.5" (yes I measured) straight headtube on my Cannondale SL2 29er. I would like to know if this headset would work and if it's good quality (It's Cane Creek): 
Top Headset:
SHIS:ZS49 - 1.5" to 1-1/8" Threadless
Bottom Headset:
SHIS:ZS56/30 - 1.5" ZeroStack (ZS) to 1-1/8" Conversion


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Why the heck is NewEgg selling bike forks? I remember buying a few motherboards from them back in the day.


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

arkon11 said:


> Why the heck is NewEgg selling bike forks? I remember buying a few motherboards from them back in the day.


Thanks for the good info


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Muffinhead said:


> I intend to eventually get the Manitou Tower Pro 100m QR9mm at this link: Newegg.com - Manitou Tower Pro 29" 100mm White QR
> and obviously need a new headset to install this as I have a 1.5" (yes I measured) straight headtube on my Cannondale SL2 29er. I would like to know if this headset would work and if it's good quality (It's Cane Creek):
> Top Headset:
> SHIS:ZS49 - 1.5" to 1-1/8" Threadless
> ...


Cane Creek does nice headsets, I just had a 40 series put in one of my bikes.

Remember 1.5" is not the diameter of the headtube, it is the diameter of the fork steerer. You will need to know your headtube internal diameter. If it fits a 1.5" straight fork steerer then it is probably 49.6mm, but you should check before you buy anything.
If you're all good with that, then you want a Cane Creek headset starting with EC49 or ZS49, so your top would be good, but your bottom wouldn't fit.

Here is a good explanation of the different standards: Parktool headset standards info.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I think this may be what you are looking for? This is the headset I used in my wife's C-dale Rush, which has a 1.5 head tube. 
FSA Orbit DL Reducer Headset 1.5-1 1/8 Black at Price Point


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

cerebroside said:


> Cane Creek does nice headsets, I just had a 40 series put in one of my bikes.
> 
> Remember 1.5" is not the diameter of the headtube, it is the diameter of the fork steerer. You will need to know your headtube internal diameter. If it fits a 1.5" straight fork steerer then it is probably 49.6mm, but you should check before you buy anything.
> If you're all good with that, then you want a Cane Creek headset starting with EC49 or ZS49, so your top would be good, but your bottom wouldn't fit.
> ...


You're saying that the measurements for headsets is based on the steerer diameter? If so, what do I look for that tells me what headtube it fits?


----------



## buSSalo (Dec 7, 2011)

The CC headset you listed before look correct, but I would contact them to confirm. Thats what I did when I converted to a tapered steerer on my Trail SL3 9ner. I have also commented about my set-up in other threads.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

lol newegg's awesome. they sell everything i like


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Muffinhead said:


> You're saying that the measurements for headsets is based on the steerer diameter? If so, what do I look for that tells me what headtube it fits?


Basically there are two measurements you need to know for each part of the headset; the internal diameter (ID) of the frame headtube (which the headset fits into) and the diameter of the fork steerer (which fits into the headset). These can be different top and bottom, but it sounds like you shouldn't have to worry about that.
From the Newegg link the diameter of the fork steerer is 1-1/8", and apparently your headtube fits the 1.5" standard, so it should be 49.6mm ID (note that 1.5" =/= 49.6mm, this is explained in the link I gave).
Check out the Cane Creek headset fit finder, it should walk you through this, and has diagrams to show what each measurement is.

Edit: Actually, from your first post it sounds like you've already used it. If so, just make sure that the measurement for the bottom cup is correct, because what you listed is ZS56, which is the 1.5" ZeroStack, which is different from 1.5" (56 vs 46mm).

Edit2: VVVVVV And that is why you should make sure you measure before you buy! VVVVVV


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

EDIT: Actually, it looks like the Trail SL models use a standard 1.5" headtube and NOT the SI headtube which is slightly bigger. Therefore, any 1.5" reducer headset will work...and there are tons out there.

IGNORE BELOW!!!

Cannondale uses a proprietary headset diameter which is NOT a standard 1.5". I just went through a similar thing with my Rize/RZ, and I've found that the standard 1.5" headsets/reducers are about 2mm too large to fit in a Cannondale "SI" headtube.

You can buy Cannondale specific headsets here: Cannondale Reducer Headset - SI/Headshok to 1 1/8 - CannondaleExperts.com


----------

